# Death: Cause Unknown



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

Last night I found my 8 month old green/bronze auratus dead...I was not too pleased by this discovery.

About a month ago I had witnessed her have a seizure and through consultation (i.e. topic: Wasting Frog) picked up not only some Reptical but also some Herptivite (for the other frog). During the first week I dusted their fruit flies daily (only with the Reptical) and then proceeded to dust every other day with the Ca and weekly with the Herptivite. 

Then last week her right eye became inflammed (see topic "Inverted eyelid?"). It was puffy for roughly 4 days and red for only 1 of those days then everything seemed to clear up. Throughout the whole ordeal she remained healthy acting, eating and hopping about normally. 

All seemed well until this Wednesday. I hadn't seen her out and about for a day, but I had also been gone at classes for most of the day (during their peak activity period) and she usually hangs out behind the cork bark wall anyway so I didn't think much of it. 

I got back from work that evening and threw some fruit flies in the tank. The one came hopping out (he's usually out anyway) but she failed to make an appearance (she was the much chunkier one and loves to be fed). I waited a half hour or so and then systematically began to dissasemble my tank in search of her. 

There she was, sitting in her favorite spot behind the wall, stone dead. I have no idea what happened to her...she obviously wasn't stuck. 

Tank specifications:
Humidity: 80-90%
Temperature: right around 80 (I think that might be too hot for them and so am working on making it stay more in the mid-70's)
Size: 20L 

If anyone has any ideas as to what may have happened her please let me know . I would hate for something to happen to my other auratus...

Thanks!!
-Jen


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Did you ever contact the breeder throughout the whole ordeal?


----------



## Cody (Oct 31, 2004)

If I am reading correctly, which I probably am not, it seems that you say your frogs went for over a month without any supplements? I haven't been keeping darts for very long but it seems that the lack of supplements would lead to a decline in the frogs health.


----------



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

I had gotten both frogs at the end of December so they only went about 2-3 weeks without supplement. My boyfriend's 2 luecs had been doing great without supplements for a year so I didn't think that was necessary thing...

I had contacted the breeder in January when the other one seemed to lose the stickiness in his tongue and ended up getting a replacement frog because he declined so fast. 

I really don't know what the heck I'm doing wrong....she was getting her supplements and everything....


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Jen,

Sorry to hear about your loss. You may find that at the end of the day, no one factor was involved. It almost sounds like several factors stressed your frog. 

80 degrees for the tank sounds a bit too warm. Something closer to 70-75 would be better. Also you may find that spots in your terrarium are warmer than 80.

Supplmentation is pretty important for all amphibians/reptiles especially if they are actively growing and being kept on a noncomplete diet, i.e. FFs. I would strongly recommend going with a 1:1 mix of Rep-cal and Herptivite on a daily basis. Not only does that eliminate the need to remember what day you are using one versus the other, it also balances things out. 

Perhaps the eye swelling/irritation that you noticed was a visible sign of stress induced immune compromise - just speculating here.

Finally, you mentioned having a problem with another frog from the same supplier - don't know whether there is something there. This is a tough line to pursue unless the supplier has more info that perhaps one batch of a given species was showing less robustness, etc. 

I know from personal experience how hard it is to lose a pet through some mystery illness. Don't let it get you discouraged. You are asking all the right questions and there are a lot of people here who are ready to help.

Elmo


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I typically do not recommend a daily supplementation of vitamins. Instead I prefer to alternate with a calcium only supplement to reduce the risk of over supplementing with vitamin A, D3 and/or E. 

Ed


----------

